# new wine cellar project



## Bill B (Jan 31, 2006)

This is my pool shed being reworked to a wine cellar







Nother pic of the building being split to a 12 x 12 wine room






and another






and a good find. THIS IS A 8 FT 6 INCH STAINLESS SINK i FOUND FOR 165.00 at a salvage yard. Not bad donT you think. Ill be using an on demand hot water heater. Also this will have a dropceiling



with r19 insulation, a 30 steel exterior door an recessed lighting.Walls are OSB. More pics to follow as I progress.


Bill


----------



## pkcook (Jan 31, 2006)

I would love to have a sink like that in my basement wine room.I love the deep basin. Actually, I'd love to have running water in my wine room



. The only thing running is me up and down the stairs rinsing and washing.


Great find


----------



## Waldo (Feb 1, 2006)

Cant wait to see the finished cellar B..


----------



## MedPretzel (Feb 1, 2006)

So that's where you've been.









Scrounging for very pretty stainless steel sinks.


----------



## Bill B (Feb 1, 2006)

I forgot to memtion that the building will be done in Vinal siding, and the Cellar will be Cooled and Heated by a 12,00 BTU HEAT/AC unit. A big project.


Bill


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 1, 2006)

Great project...everyone's dream....when is the Open House??


----------



## Bill B (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks all. its been a lot of work. More than I thought. I hope to be done by the end of FEB. Ill keep you all posted when the open house is.


Bill


----------



## earl (Feb 2, 2006)

DANG that is fantastic.


I was hoping to buy some large tupperware containers for my"cellar."


Wanna trade??


earl


----------



## MedPretzel (Feb 11, 2006)

Where are you located, Bill? You seem to have very green surroundings, still, but the leaves on the trees are gone. And your hanging baskets got frost.... And if you have a pool, that means summers are bombastic.





I will guess..... 








Tennessee/Virginia?


----------



## OilnH2O (Feb 11, 2006)

I don't know, Martina -- let's see, must be an Ace Hardware nearby, and looks like Doug Fir trees in the back, maybe a laurel or lilac in the corner.Hmmmm-- wonder what we get if we can guess it correctly?






Okay -- without any other hints I'll go with Oregon!


----------



## Bill B (Feb 13, 2006)

Sorry I took so long to reply. Martina and H2O Your both wrong. Im located in central Georgia about 100 miles south of Atlanta. We have had some cold days here 30 one day 70 the next. CRAZY. The Tree at the edge of the building is a TEA OLIVE or Sweet Olive It has very small white flowers which are very fragrant, like a Gardenia. No Fir trees here in GA. Too hot. The Ace store is where I work part time in the Garden/Nursery. The pool will open around the middle of May. All are welcome.


Bill


----------



## Bill B (Feb 13, 2006)

OH, before I forget, OilnH2O, those trees in the background are called Leyland Cypress. Many plant them here for privacy or barrier.


----------



## usafcajun (Feb 14, 2006)

I bet he lives around Perry or Warner Robins.


----------



## OilnH2O (Feb 14, 2006)

Well - NO PRIZE for me! But, I did live in Tennessee and Kentucky for awhile so you'll know I say with respect..."them trees shure look purty to me!"


A great project -- FYI -- our projectright now is just keeping the carboys and fermenters warm -- 2" of new snow last night, above freezing to mid-30's today and supposed to be below zero tonight and colder tomorrow! So, overnight I've got heating pads (on low) under my carboy of Bourgeron Rouge and primary of 3 day old Pinot Noir (doing nicely!) and both wrapped in foam camp pads -- and at that, the carboy is 72F and the primary is 78F -- OK -- you other northerners with all the stars by your name are laughing, but I'm LEARNING!


----------



## PolishWineP (Feb 14, 2006)

Well ja den, it be gettin' cold up here t'nite. We're lookin' at 19 below tonight, and that is Ferenheit folks! If you have a cupboard, a light bulb will help to keep those incubating chicks of yours warm! 


Poor Bert went out to plug in my car for the first time this winter. The cord sparked and smoked. Guess it's shot!



I'll have to start that baby up well before launch time tomorrow! Keep your fingers and toes well covered. And, _"Keep your stick on the ice. We're all in this together." _Red Green


----------



## OilnH2O (Feb 15, 2006)

You know, you gotta keep that cord from hanging down below the bumper so that it hits the ground with every pothole! Then you don't have to say, "gee...I wonder how these prongs got so short...."


----------



## PolishWineP (Feb 15, 2006)

No kidding! A few years ago someone from down south moved up here and didn't know diddly about winter readiness. I suggested he get a block heater installed, and a good locally owned place to do so. A few days later I noticed the cord hanging out of the grill of his truck. I told him I was pleased to see that he'd gotten the heater installed but let him know that "real men" don't use the plug cover.



He looked at me like there was something wrong with me.


----------



## Bill B (Mar 10, 2006)

some recent pics of the winery/cellar






This is the back ceiling with the AC/HEATING UNIT.


----------



## PolishWineP (Mar 10, 2006)

Nice! I am jealous!


----------



## Waldo (Mar 10, 2006)

Looking good . How will you control the humidity


----------



## Bill B (Mar 10, 2006)

Waldo Im hoping that the AC will take care of that as it does in the house. The humidity here in GA. is as bad as it is anywhere in the US. I'll do a test If it is too High then I'll get a dehumidifier, however I believe that this unit will take care if it only from past experience of other buildings which have this same unit.


Thanks PolishwineP. Has been a lot of work. Im now in the process of trimming the building to get ready for vinal siding. 


Bill


----------



## djcoop (Mar 21, 2006)

Very nice Bill! I'm jealouse too! Maybe you could motivate my hubby to make me some wine racks??? I just don't think that sense of urgency has hit yet. But when I start withholding the wine after bottling, he'll get the picture!! hehehe


----------



## OldWino1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Welll at least its a good jealous. Nice Nice Nice.


Hey how about a wine house warming.. Any bottle will do.


----------



## sangwitch (Aug 18, 2006)

Bill, any update pictures? How's the construction going?


----------



## Bill B (Aug 18, 2006)

Check down a few posts to Update on winery. This is some more pics but not the complete finished. Ill post more later
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">Bill


----------

